# Blazing blizzard with red eyes?



## Shamanagans (Apr 28, 2014)

[URL=http://s922.photobucket.com/


It's a week old.


----------



## Shamanagans (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I could not get to the picture. However, the description could be of a blizzard eclipse.
Eclipse - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

Or a diablo blanco - couldn't get the pic either


----------

